# Stocking up?



## exbo93 (Oct 21, 2009)

Before moving to Mexico,other than electronics,what other items,because of cost and/or availability,would be recommended to purchase,(linens,clothing,personal care,etc.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many find that it is easier to shop for linens and clothing in the USA; so bring what you have, that you will use, realizing that the gentler climate and relaxed lifestyle requires less than up north. Unlike years ago, most everything that you need can be found in Mexico. The bother and expense of bringing too much seems unwarranted.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Moving permanently vs. 6 month stay......*



RVGRINGO said:


> Many find that it is easier to shop for linens and clothing in the USA; so bring what you have, that you will use, realizing that the gentler climate and relaxed lifestyle requires less than up north. Unlike years ago, most everything that you need can be found in Mexico. The bother and expense of bringing too much seems unwarranted.


Would it not be a matter of possibly paying tax to Aduana at border crossing for importing a few months of living necessities versus actual moving household goods might include a years worth of staples along with household goods?

Example : Am I likely to be taxed if I have over $50 worth of bottled water on board when crossing the border for a 6 month stay?

Thanks RVG


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm confused! Why would you want to bring new 'staples' or 'living necessities' to mexico? Or, do you mean things that you already own? In the latter case, you won't have to pay any duty for 'personal goods' to be used while you are visiting Mexico, as long as they aren't contraband. Bottled water? Why waste fuel carrying it? There are several brands available here in all sizes, up to 20L garafones delivered to your door.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Good point RVGringo*



RVGRINGO said:


> I'm confused! Why would you want to bring new 'staples' or 'living necessities' to mexico? Or, do you mean things that you already own? In the latter case, you won't have to pay any duty for 'personal goods' to be used while you are visiting Mexico, as long as they aren't contraband. Bottled water? Why waste fuel carrying it? There are several brands available here in all sizes, up to 20L garafones delivered to your door.


What can I say, confusion reigns.........it's a slow day on the forum. Time for a nap!


----------



## safogel (Nov 5, 2009)

When I was pulling up stakes and leaving Silicon Valley, someone told me to "bring everything" . I gave away or sold way too much stuff when I left.
But bringing water or staples like food or cleaning supplies is unnecessary.
I suggest that you bring your favorite cosmetics, favorite coffee, but no need to bring other items.
As for clothing, linens, books, and special hobby items, bring them with you.
When I comment on someone's nice clothing whether they are Mexican or foreigner they always say they bought the clothes in the US r elsewhere, but not in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I should probably also suggest that what you bring may depend upon the part of Mexico which will be your destination. If you are close to the larger cities, especially Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey, shopping is not a problem and there are many very upscale, world class malls with all the familiar stores and more.
Many 'newbies' also forget that what can't be found can often be made for you, to your design, by excellent craftsmen still very active in Mexico. Tailors and seamstresses are also available to those willing to seek them out.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

After living in many parts of Mexico over the last few years the only thing I have had any real difficulty getting are ingredients for cooking some Asian food (I am half asian). Otherwise, there has always been a Walmart, Costco, Office Max, etc to buy anything else I am looking for. As long as you are in or even 1-2 hours drive from a major city, you should be able to get almost everything you are accustomed to in the U.S.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here at Lake Chapala, we are fortunate to have Super Lake, a specialty grocery store stocking a very wide variety of imported groceries from the USA, Europe, Asia and the Middle East. I've never seen such a good selection in one place in any other country. It can be worth the drive from some distance to stock up for the year, if you don't have another source.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Hola RVGRINGO, thanks for the tip. I may be over that way in february and I may have to stop in at the store and buy a years supply.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

one of the items that i wish i had brought more of when i moved down to the lake chapala area about a year and a half ago is crossword puzzle books. i did bring a big book of NY Times Sunday crossword puzzles (500 puzzles), but went through those within a year. so now if anyone is coming down, i ask them to bring more. (i suppose this falls under the "hobby" category, which someone else brought up.) 

i brought very little....only what would fit in the short bed of my Nissan pickup....but some of the things i'm really happy i brought are good flannel sheets, a good set of cookware, and lots of underwear. oh, and a really good refillable pencil and strong lead to do those NY Times puzzles in!


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Here at Lake Chapala, we are fortunate to have Super Lake, a specialty grocery store stocking a very wide variety of imported groceries from the USA, Europe, Asia and the Middle East. I've never seen such a good selection in one place in any other country. It can be worth the drive from some distance to stock up for the year, if you don't have another source.


Do they have Salt and Vinegar Potato chips? I have never seen a store in Mexico that sells them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My wife says that she thinks they do have them.....sometimes.


----------



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

This recommendation may or not apply, depending on your gender and your hobbies... Several acquaintances have said to bring lots of tampons and bike tubes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the many chuckles on a quiet Saturday afternoon, here in the "Third World".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many of those old recommendations come from a generation ago and are definitely worth a chuckle these days. The ladies will find lots of tampons and whoever recommended bike tubes was just bragging.


----------

